# Cow hoove dog treats



## cheztek (Jan 3, 2011)

My V loves them but they stink SO BAD!!!! I also that they were dangerous to give to dogs but I never had any problems with them other than the stench. 
Anyone know were I can find cow hooves that don't stink? Or have any other suggestions. What kind of treats does your vizsla enjoy?


----------



## cheztek (Jan 3, 2011)

I have found that my girl loves deer antler treats I found out about them on this page. 
They last as long as the cow hooves but without the stench! 
BTW Thanks for all the feedback fellow V lovers :-\


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently just bought a deer antler for Scout. He looooves it. I love it. It doesn't smell at all, and there is no mess anywhere, and they don't splinter so no worries about injuries (of course we still keep an eye out just in case )


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure if its just a UK thing but Scooby loves 'pigs ears'


----------

